# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Рецепты кухни Кришны >  Любимое блюдо Шримати Радхарани

## Raja Kumari dasi

Какое у вас (или в вашей санге) любимое блюдо Шримати Радхарани ?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Русский вайшнавский фольклор говорит о том, что любимое блюдо Шримати Радхарани - сливовое чатни. :mig:

----------


## Sharada d.d.

В мою пору пребывания на Беговой любимым блюдом Шримати Радхарани считалась докла :smilies:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Сливовое чатни готовила, его великолепный вкус, конечно, знаю. 
Доклу пока ни разу (сейчас посмотрела рецепт). Вкусно получается? 

Мне же как попала в руки книга "Кухня Кришны" в 1990 г. (напечатано по заказу объединения "Санкиртана" ), 
так с тех пор я и считаю *Радха-валлабха-качори* любимым блюдом Шримати Радхарани. Там написано: 

_"Это любимое блюдо Шримати Радхарани всегда подается в день Ее появления. 
В материальном мире ничто не сравнится с Радха-валлабха качори"._ 

Качори эти с такой начинкой: 
замоченный и размолотый горошек + весьма необычное сочетание пряностей :
*анис* 
*красный перец*
*асафетида*
_соль_ 

Случилось так, что это и был первый _прасад_, который я попробовала в своей жизни, в Москве в лавочке на Лосино-островской. Помню его вкус до сих пор. Готовила несколько раз, подтверждаю: ничто не сравнится! 

Причем, ни в одной другой нашей книге я этого рецепта почему-то не видела. 
Мне было всегда странно, что он так не известен.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Интересно, откуда же такое разнообразие мнений?

----------


## Sharada d.d.

> Посмотрела рецепт доклы. Вкусно получается?


Интересное блюдо,вкусное очень,нежное. я сама никогда не готовила, пробовала когда на кухне Божеств на Беговой
 еще Апараджита готовила.

----------

